# Dewalt 2 gal. compressor won't start.



## smuhhh (Dec 30, 2010)

I'd like to say hi, as this is my first post (though I've been reading this site for years), and I will write an intro tonight or tommorow, but I have a question that I need to ask asap. I just bought a new Dewalt 18g cordless nailer and simultaneously had my 2 gallon compressor break. I need the compressor to shoot staples and use a few other air tools without hauling out the big one. The motor is totally unresponsive and I'm hesitant to send it off for repair as it was a cheap unit to start. I'm curious if anyone might have any ideas as to what (electrical?) problem may be causing this. 

I appreciate the help. 

Sean


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

smuhhh said:


> I'd like to say hi, as this is my first post (though I've been reading this site for years), and I will write an intro tonight or tommorow, but I have a question that I need to ask asap. I just bought a new Dewalt 18g cordless nailer and simultaneously had my 2 gallon compressor break. I need the compressor to shoot staples and use a few other air tools without hauling out the big one. The motor is totally unresponsive and I'm hesitant to send it off for repair as it was a cheap unit to start. I'm curious if anyone might have any ideas as to what (electrical?) problem may be causing this.
> 
> I appreciate the help.
> 
> Sean


Cut the wires past the sensors and hardware to identify if that is the problem.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Did you check for a reset button?
Or did you have it plugged in to a light gauge extension cord? Ok, now the obvious, was the receptacle it was plugged in to hot? Just asking:whistling


----------



## smuhhh (Dec 30, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Cut the wires past the sensors and hardware to identify if that is the problem.


I will invistage this... Although I think it might be over my head.


----------



## smuhhh (Dec 30, 2010)

griz said:


> Did you check for a reset button?
> Or did you have it plugged in to a light gauge extension cord? Ok, now the obvious, was the receptacle it was plugged in to hot? Just asking:whistling


I have tried plugging it in to several receptacles, with no luck. Not sure if you meant this may have fried something though?


----------



## smuhhh (Dec 30, 2010)

I forgot to add that there is no external reset button, but I will take a look inside tommorow.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Is there oil in it, or is it oil less?


----------



## smuhhh (Dec 30, 2010)

griz said:


> Is there oil in it, or is it oil less?


Oil less.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Return it & try the new one at the store.


----------



## smuhhh (Dec 30, 2010)

griz said:


> Return it & try the new one at the store.


 
Wish I could. Warrenty expired 6 months ago. I'll probably just buy a new one or buy a new motor for it. It is definitely someting electrical. Thanks for the help though guys. Cheers.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Do you have a multi tester & the know how to check it out?
Give it a try, you don't have much to lose.


----------



## smuhhh (Dec 30, 2010)

griz said:


> Do you have a multi tester & the know how to check it out?
> Give it a try, you don't have much to lose.


Thank you Griz. I am admittedly inept when it comes to electricity but I probably can figure out how to check continuity to see where any break in current is.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

There should be some sort of pressure switch. Look for stuck contacts, loose wires etc. Did you try bleeding off the tank(s) prior to starting?


----------



## smuhhh (Dec 30, 2010)

griz said:


> There should be some sort of pressure switch. Look for stuck contacts, loose wires etc. Did you try bleeding off the tank(s) prior to starting?


 
Yes, the tank was empty before plugging it in a few times. From the outside everything is proper. I think I need to delve into the motor if I'm going to find the problem... problem is, I don't think I'll find it. :blink:


----------



## Rob PA (Aug 30, 2010)

plug it in and start were the power comes into the pressure switch..make sure power is there...go thru contacts etc...

troubleshoot were that power stops at...or if the motor is getting power then you know its brushes or its junk


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

griz said:


> There should be some sort of pressure switch. Look for stuck contacts, loose wires etc. Did you try bleeding off the tank(s) prior to starting?


 The most common failure is the pressure switch. Eventually, the contact points just burn up. They are cheap...in the range of 15 to 20 bucks.

You still need to trace the current with a voltmeter to be sure though.
Joe


----------



## skipdow (Nov 8, 2009)

By any chance is it sitting outside or in freezing cold temps? My dewalt will not start if its frozen, it gets ice in the line and prevents the switch from turning on.


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

Railman said:


> The most common failure is the pressure switch. Eventually, the contact points just burn up. They are cheap...in the range of 15 to 20 bucks.
> 
> You still need to trace the current with a voltmeter to be sure though.
> Joe


Yup, probably the #1 most common problem. Pop the cover off the contacts , usually located behind the on/off switch or where the air hose attaches. If the contacts look burnt, that would be the culprit. You might be able to nurse some life out of them with a bit of sand paper, but it's best to replace them.

Probably don't need to say it, but I'm going to anyway, make sure the compressor is unplugged when you go poking around with the contacts.


----------



## smuhhh (Dec 30, 2010)

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone who posted.... and...


Woohoo :clap:

After one tool shop told me that the unit was "non servicable" and another told me it would be $140 to repair, I decided to open the thing up myself. Guess what... The fan hit the wiring and cut through the positive line... I wish I had done this earlier. I can't beleive I was quoted $140 for broken wire.


----------



## Rob PA (Aug 30, 2010)

just keep in mind that the 140 was for the troubleshooting.....

im glad you fixed it saved ya some cash


----------



## smuhhh (Dec 30, 2010)

Rob PA said:


> just keep in mind that the 140 was for the troubleshooting.....
> 
> im glad you fixed it saved ya some cash


 
Yeah, I would have gladly paid the $140 if I wasn't a little strapped from Christmas. It took about half an hour to repair. $280 dollars an hour seems a bit high for some electrical tape. :laughing:


----------

